# Just out of curiosity



## Tgace

Something I have been wondering about. 

How do some accounts around here with only 80-90 posts, 90% of them seeming to just be one sentence "thats cool" type posts and/or seminar announcements, wind up with rep levels that took most of us a year or more to reach? While others that are well spoken, intelligent, consistant posters with 2-3X times the number of posts arent even close? Its something Ive been wondering about for a while and figured "what the heck why not just ask?".


----------



## Bob Hubbard

good question.  Point me at a few (via PM) and I'll see if I can find you an answer.


----------



## Navarre

I am a very prolific poster but I try to at least be "well spoken and intelligent".  I will post to anything for which I mentally have a reply.  A forum isn't much good unless ppl post. I am very impressed with how active this board is; much moreso than most.

I don't understand how the Respect thing works though. It isn't important to me and neither is my total post count (despite my joking about it) but I would like to know about its use and purpose. Thanks for asking, Tgace, because I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## arnisador

I'm not sure I can think of a good example of whom you mean...but I don't think it'd be polite to post names in public, either!


----------



## Andrew Green

The member list can be sorted by reputation, there are a few users near the top with relatively low post counts.


----------



## arnisador

This "Bob Hubbard" character on that list is suspicious.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

arnisador said:
			
		

> I'm not sure I can think of a good example of whom you mean...but I don't think it'd be polite to post names in public, either!


 Ditto.  Which was why I said "PM" me.


----------



## Tgace

Im not interested in getting anyone jammed up...Andrews suggestion is a good place to start.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Not looking at jamming...I suspect a good bunch are just friends giving friends an early boost or random chatting stuff.  Course, posting this thread pointed me at a problem where somehow, someones posts had been set to guest. Fixed it (royal PITA too) but I'd love to know why that happened.


----------



## rutherford

LOL.

It's funny that the 5 folks I saw who had 5 blocks of rep and less that 100 posts all study Arnis.  Funny, but perfectly understandable.

If anybody gets bent about this, I'll personally drag them behind the woodshed.   %-}


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Ok, I did some spot checking, and didn't see anything of concern. If anyone has specific concerns, please PM me.

Also, if you notice an regular members suddenly showing up as "Guests" please report that thread so we can investigate.

Thanks!


----------



## Tgace

Have to be some pretty potent friends. 

Its no big deal. Just something ive wondered about is all.


----------



## Flatlander

Something else to bear in mind would be their tenure here.  Numerous times I have handed out rep for older posts that have been sitting in the dustbin collecting cobwebs because they made good points or gave me a chuckle.  Perhaps I'm not alone.  In my actions, that is.  It appears that I am alone in this room.  Though, perhaps I'm not....

What?  Who said that?  

leave me alone..... :uhohh:


----------



## arnisador

Flatlander said:
			
		

> Something else to bear in mind would be their tenure here. Numerous times I have handed out rep for older posts that have been sitting in the dustbin collecting cobwebs because they made good points or gave me a chuckle. Perhaps I'm not alone.


I've done the same. It weirds people out if the post was a few years old.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Based on how the system works (time here + activity + rep) if someone, say me, were to 'rep' you, it'll count for more than if a newbie did.  I've rarely used the system as of late, but have given a boost to some new members here n there.  I figure the old-timers don't need my help.


----------



## arnisador

I always give new users a bump up (unless I'm out of 'power' for the day). It's part of welcoming them here!


----------



## Tgace

The question was regarding a small number of persons who seemed to be gaining a disproportionate benefit though. Youd have to be pretty lucky (or well known to the "heavy hitters") to reach 5-6 boxes on 80-100 posts.....IMO only.


----------



## Sarah

I see your point, there are some people there with quite low post counts and some serious green action going on...wow..they must have been making some damn good points to get so green so fast!


----------



## mantis

Sarah said:
			
		

> I see your point, there are some people there with quite low post counts and some serious green action going on...wow..they must have been making some damn good points to get so green so fast!


 yah.. they're like really hardcore wise people like confucious or confuse-us whatever his name was!


----------



## Tgace

At least I know I wasnt hallucinating. 

This time....


----------



## shesulsa

There's a couple handfuls of us now with loads of reputation, most of which are prolific posters who pass points out like candy.  I'm sure that has something to do with it.


----------



## Tgace

Yall must know the same people then.


----------



## arnisador

Haven't you been invited to the parties?


----------



## Jonathan Randall

rutherford said:
			
		

> LOL.
> 
> It's funny that the 5 folks I saw who had 5 blocks of rep and less that 100 posts all study Arnis. Funny, but perfectly understandable.
> 
> If anybody gets bent about this, I'll personally drag them behind the woodshed. %-}


Good point. I always try to welcome a Master (of any art, although lately we've had a number of Arnisadors) who visits this board with a welcome through Rep. function. It keeps me from starting thread drift and allows me to say hello and welcome. I think that I'm not alone in this. To me the rep. function is a fun part of MT because of the startlingly orignal titles like "Splendid one to Behold", etc. The only time I take it seriously is when someone has more than two or three red dots. That usually, but not always, means WATCH OUT, fraud or troll.

TGACE's point is well taken, though. Sometimes I pass over exceptionally well written posts in order to send a message to another member (whose post I like as well). Also, when a member posts good news (new job, relative located, BB promotion, etc.), I like to let them know I'm happy for them. Also, if I see some steady maturing of a low rep. MT member, I add whenever one of their posts is acceptable - a few who started out bad have grown up some and their past actions (posts) are largely behind them. I rarely use the Neg. Rep. function - a person has to really, really .... for me to do that.

Postscript: the other thing is that I often favor MT women because I know from experience how difficult it can sometimes be in the MA field for them. I remember in the early 1980's in TKD how many guys who failed to break their boards were given an "extra" chance, whereas the females rarely, if ever, were. Also, many guys, unfortunately, want to "show up" a women they find out is studying martial arts. Ticks me off, so extra rep. to those who had to put up with that crap is my payback. On a second note, 20 years ago I had a young woman classmate in my college Judo class (white belt) who, with no previous experience, could throw me around (brown belt) by the end of term.


----------



## shesulsa

arnisador said:
			
		

> Haven't you been invited to the parties?


 _*SHHHHH!!!!!!*_ :whip:


----------



## FearlessFreep

Wow!   I just read Bob's "Reputation Questions" FAQ post and had flashbacks to my D&D days thinking about hit points and the like...


----------



## Bob Hubbard

There is actually an addin that will do hitpoints.


----------



## mrhnau

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> There is actually an addin that will do hitpoints.


Thanks for the info bob! quite insightful.

MrH


----------



## mrhnau

The only problem I have with the system is the limit of how quickly you can give someone rate someone. I tend to enjoy a few peoples threads, and accordingly tend to try and give them good ratings. The bad thing is about half the time I'm being told to "spread it around". I understand you don't want two people to just pass ratings back and forth, but its a little on the annoying side when you just honestly like someones posts... I guess there is no easy fix to this though 

MrH


----------



## arnisador

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> There is actually an addin that will do hitpoints.


So that someone could be eliminated!?!

Now _that's_ a Darwinian webboard! Who gets voted off the server?


----------



## FearlessFreep

Nah...if you get down to zero hit points you just re-roll another character


----------



## Andrew Green

Hit points would make dealing with trolls more fun...


----------



## arnisador

FearlessFreep said:
			
		

> Nah...if you get down to zero hit points you just re-roll another character


LOL! I want to be a Ranger.


----------



## FearlessFreep

_ 		 		 		 		 Hit points would make dealing with trolls more fun..._

 No because..trust me...*they* keep re-rolling new characters. OK , granted maybe not more effective..but you're right  that it could be more fun.

 So where's my +4 Scroll Of Troll Tromp?


----------



## Rich Parsons

rutherford said:
			
		

> LOL.
> 
> It's funny that the 5 folks I saw who had 5 blocks of rep and less that 100 posts all study Arnis.  Funny, but perfectly understandable.
> 
> If anybody gets bent about this, I'll personally drag them behind the woodshed.   %-}



I am looking for that visit to the wood shed please 


Ok what I counted roughly being interrupted a couple of times.

Criteria for the count, less than 300 posts and greater than three bars of green for reputation.

5 Disctinct Modern Arnis - Plus one Leader of Modern Arnis group who also does other things as well. (6)

4 Distinct Ninjutsu

3 Multiple not including the one above. (* Somoe of these also studied dome form of FMA or Silat  or Ninjutsu *)

2 Jujitu (*  Different Families *)

2 with nothing listed (* Post a lot in the Study and elsewhere *)

1 Systema

1 TKD

1 Western

1 Non Modern Arnis FMA

I think some of it is friends. I think some of it just people who give out Rep to people so they can then pass it along to other people as well.

***************************************************

Now when the rep system was rolled out I went through the old FMA and Modern Arnis posts and gave out rep at that time.  So, some of those who have been around a while and posted content got multiple reps from me when the system was rolled out. I do not do this anymore. I very seldom use the rep portion of this board, other than maybe as a friendly message.

I do like to receive the negative rep and feedback to understand why people disagree. No hard feelings, just trying to learn.

****************************************************

So, where is my trip to the wood shed?


----------



## Tgace

Hows about greater than 5?


----------



## arnisador

Tgace said:
			
		

> Hows about greater than 5?


I'm not sure he can count that high. Let him stick with 3.

:lol:

By the way, the one Western practitioner may well be a very well-known and well-respected knife authority whom I have up-repped frequently because of his off-board reputation. In this case, he merits the high rep. in my opinion. I imagine this also is what happened in the case of the leader of the Modern Arnis group that you mentioned.


----------



## Bester

The rep doesn't bother me. It just says alot about the character of those whining about it or playing games with it. I rarely get dinged, and when I do, it's usually from the person I'm refering to or their friends.

As to the hitpoint addin, might be fun, but how many headaches will it cause when someone loses their "wand of excessive kavetching"?


----------



## Bob Hubbard

I cast Magic Missile.


----------



## Bester

Such a very Machiavellian topic I think.


----------



## shesulsa

Bester said:
			
		

> Such a very Machiavellian topic I think.


 Hey! No words with more than four syllables are allowed. :whip:


----------



## FearlessFreep

_ 			 		 	 	  Hey! No words with more than four syllables are allowe_

*indubitably*


----------



## Navarre

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> I cast Magic Missile.


 I have the initiative so I invoke _Shield_. I then use my Quicken Spell feat to cast _Antimagic Field_. 

 Fortunately for me I also have levels as a monk so I proceed to beat the crap out of everybody with my whirlwind attack.


----------



## shesulsa

FearlessFreep said:
			
		

> _                                 Hey! No words with more than four syllables are allowe_
> 
> *indubitably*


 .... brain ... owie .....


----------



## Makalakumu

*whips out +5 vorpal flame tongue frost brand holy avenger of troll slaying*

*uses jedi powers to shield mind*

*relaxes body with prana bindu bene jesurit mind training*

"Wait until you see my character sheet!"


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Navarre said:
			
		

> I have the initiative so I invoke _Shield_. I then use my Quicken Spell feat to cast _Antimagic Field_.
> 
> Fortunately for me I also have levels as a monk so I proceed to beat the crap out of everybody with my whirlwind attack.


 I use a potion of flatulence to aid in the casting of 'BubbaRays Cloud of Confusion'.


----------



## shesulsa

gawd ... this has turned into a D & D thread ... I'm outta here ....


----------



## Navarre

You win, kyosa! Your character sounds like half the ppl who play out there: Two lines of character history development and 5 pages of stats!  lol

 *My monk opens a McDojo and sells kid-size training bags, complete with instructional video.*


----------



## Tgace

Bester said:
			
		

> Such a very Machiavellian topic I think.


There are probably quite a few *Byzantine machinations* in play....


----------



## Rich Parsons

arnisador said:
			
		

> I'm not sure he can count that high. Let him stick with 3.
> 
> :lol:
> 
> By the way, the one Western practitioner may well be a very well-known and well-respected knife authority whom I have up-repped frequently because of his off-board reputation. In this case, he merits the high rep. in my opinion. I imagine this also is what happened in the case of the leader of the Modern Arnis group that you mentioned.




Well this is my favorite question:

Please tell me how much this is that I count up?

1, 2, 3, More than three,
1
1, 2, 3, More than three,
2
1, 2, 3, More than three,
3
1, 2, 3, More than three,
More than three


----------



## arnisador

I thought it went one, two, many!


----------



## arnisador

I've been out of D&D for too long to be able to compete with all this!


----------



## Andrew Green

One, Two, FIVE!

 Then you toss the Holy Gernade...


----------



## Sarah

*confused look??*


----------



## arnisador

Monty Python and the Holy Grail, of course! Spamalot to you youngsters.


----------



## Raewyn

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> I use a potion of flatulence to aid in the casting of 'BubbaRays Cloud of Confusion'.


 Flatulence, a cure for everything!!!


----------



## Rich Parsons

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> One, Two, FIVE!
> 
> Then you toss the Holy Gernade...



Thou shall count to three, not four, . . .


----------



## OUMoose

arnisador said:
			
		

> I've been out of D&D for too long to be able to compete with all this!


I can still figure out THAC0 in my head....

*polishes his pureblooded geek badge*


----------



## FearlessFreep

One, Two, Three, Four, Hrair


 Just call me [size=-1]El-ahrairah...[/size]


----------

